# anti flag can go to hell and die as well as gutterer then thou sqyatters



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 27, 2009)

for this song
http://www.metrolyrics.com/summer-squatter-go-home-lyrics-anti-flag.html
they actually make something of a point though
i dont give a damn what there politics are
there buying into the same old sterotypes
well i dont have rich parents..or even middel class parents
but thats what people keep accusing me of
bu
usualy the more "gutter" squatter kid acts the more likely they are to come from a rich family..because they feel the need to compensate for a privliged upbringing and middle class attitudes.. so ridiculously enough they act dumber and more savage then they really are

i dont like the term "poser" because it's saying your pretending to be "the real thing" well what if "the real thing" is dumb and ridiculous.

i read and educate myself and i dont try to hide it..so i get called a poser..which is hilarious
when did being yourself..and showing manners,class and haveing intelligent conversation become so bad
i honestly find most crust kids really fake and shallow


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah the funny part is they all come from bethel park, pa witch is the suburbs of pittsburgh. not to mention mommy and daddy bought them a recoding studio (AF records)
BP is not just a suburb ether its kind of ritzy.

but anyway I agree to hell with anit flag, bunch of jagoffs if you ask me


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 27, 2009)

whaleofashrimp said:


> i read and educate myself and i dont try to hide it..so i get called a poser..which is hilarious
> when did being yourself..and showing manners,class and haveing intelligent conversation become so bad



yeah I have the same problem at work, I'm a mover and everyone thinks I'm weird because I wanna talk about politics and social norms, discus current events and not just sports.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Nov 27, 2009)

Hahaa...I thought "go home summer squatter" was funny, and the anti-rich kid songs. Sounds like a defence to me. You guys are right though, i grew up street level, my mom a junkie, an lived in group homes...and a lot of kids wouldn't go near me...I didn't act, nor dress as "corecrust" as they did. Like i gave a shit, i was to busy looking for a dry place to sleep, and a bite to eat.


----------



## Apples (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to like anti-flag a long time ago when i was first getting into more current punk bands. After seeing them a couple times and actually starting to listen to their lyrics i started to despise them. To be honest though I have met some squatters that fit the lyrics of the song, barely any though. You know kids who try to act the part as opposed to live the life. I'd love to write a similar song but how anti-flag is a bunch of posers.


----------



## macks (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it was like 2001 I went to see Anti-Flag when I was 14, I kind of liked them then for whatever reason. They spent almost as much time preaching about some bullshit as they did playing music and I decided not to like them any more. There's stupid people all over the place, the squatting/traveler scene is no exception. Stupid people want to get all the cool points they can, and telling someone else they aren't cool is a great way to get cool points. Fuck em!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Nov 27, 2009)

"On October 8, 2004, U.S. Representative Jim McDermott gave a speech in the House of Representatives, praising Anti-Flag for their work in encouraging young people to register and vote."

'nuff said. Anti-flag recruits for the flag.


----------



## nick (Nov 27, 2009)

i remember when their video for turncoat went on mtv. thats when i stopped liking them.

just googled, and their on mtvs website, and you can buy their cd on it. ha

i still like to listen to their songs sometimes for old times sake. still could listen to 911 for peace over and over.


----------

